# snd_hda_intel alsa config (Realtek ALC892)

## shortyno1

Hallo!

Ich habe Probleme mein onboard sound im Laptop mit alsa laufen zu lassen. 

KDE spielt komischerweise sound, sowie skype und audacious (wobei man da das sound device auswählen kann)

alsaconf findet kein device im alsamixer ist das device aber vorhanden ...

Bei einem früherem Kernel gings irgendwie einfacher...

alsa_utils_alsa_info.sh

```

upload=true&script=true&cardinfo=

!!################################

!!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.62

!!################################

!!Script ran on: Tue Jun 25 15:39:46 UTC 2013

!!Linux Distribution

!!------------------

Gentoo Base System release 2.1

!!DMI Information

!!---------------

Manufacturer:      ECT

Product Name:      GT60 0NC/GT60 0NC

Product Version:   REV:1.0

Firmware Version:  E16F3IG6.30G

!!Kernel Information

!!------------------

Kernel release:    3.7.10-gentoo-r1

Operating System:  GNU/Linux

Architecture:      x86_64

Processor:         Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz

SMP Enabled:       Yes

!!ALSA Version

!!------------

Driver version:     k3.7.10-gentoo-r1

Library version:    1.0.26

Utilities version:  1.0.26

!!Loaded ALSA modules

!!-------------------

!!Sound Servers on this system

!!----------------------------

Jack:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/jackd)

      Running - No

!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA

!!-----------------------------

 0 [pcsp           ]: PC-Speaker - pcsp

                      Internal PC-Speaker at port 0x61

 1 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7410000 irq 42

!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system

!!--------------------------------------

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

!!Advanced information - PCI Vendor/Device/Subsystem ID's

!!-------------------------------------------------------

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1e20 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: 1462:10d0

!!Modprobe options (Sound related)

!!--------------------------------

snd_hda_intel: model=auto

!!Loaded sound module options

!!---------------------------

!!HDA-Intel Codec information

!!---------------------------

--startcollapse--

Codec: Realtek ALC892

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 1)

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0892

Subsystem Id: 0x146210d0

Revision Id: 0x100302

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x5f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=2, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=0

  IO[0]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[1]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Surround Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Center Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=1, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="LFE Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=2, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x05 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Front Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="ALC892 Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

  Device: name="ALC892 Digital", type="SPDIF", device=1

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x07 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x10, nsteps=0x2e, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x90 0x90]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x23

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=0, device=0

  Device: name="ALC892 Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x10, nsteps=0x2e, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=4, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x22

Node 0x0a [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100711: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x1f

Node 0x0b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Mic Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Mic Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=2, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=2, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x98 0x98] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 10

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17

Node 0x0c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x0d [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x0b

Node 0x0e [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x04 0x0b

Node 0x0f [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x05 0x0b

Node 0x10 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x11 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400781: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x10

Node 0x12 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400401: Stereo

  Control: name="Internal Mic Phantom Jack", index=0, device=0

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x99a30940: [Fixed] Mic at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x4, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x14 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Headphone Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0001003e: IN OUT HP EAPD Detect Trigger

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x0121141f: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP

  Unsolicited: tag=01, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0c

Node 0x15 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000036: IN OUT Detect Trigger

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0d

Node 0x16 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000036: IN OUT Detect Trigger

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0e

Node 0x17 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Front Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Out Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00000036: IN OUT Detect Trigger

  Pin Default 0x01011050: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x5, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=02, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0f

Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Center Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=1, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="LFE Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=2, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Mic Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00003736: IN OUT Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x01a11830: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x21: IN VREF_50

  Unsolicited: tag=05, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000373e: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Surround Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00003736: IN OUT Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x0181103f: [Jack] Line In at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=06, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Speaker Phantom Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0001373e: IN OUT HP EAPD Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x99130110: [Fixed] Speaker at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26*

Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400481: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000024: IN Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400400: Mono

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x598301f0: [N/A] Line In at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400781: Stereo Digital

  Control: name="SPDIF Phantom Jack", index=0, device=0

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x01451120: [Jack] SPDIF Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = Optical, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x06

Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400681: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x20 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00040: Mono

  Processing caps: benign=0, ncoeff=24

Node 0x21 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x22 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Input Source", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 12

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17 0x0b 0x12

Node 0x23 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 11

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17 0x0b

Node 0x24 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x25 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x26 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x25 0x0b

Codec: Intel PantherPoint HDMI

Address: 3

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x80862806

Subsystem Id: 0x80860101

Revision Id: 0x100000

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x6611: 8-Channels Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x6611: 8-Channels Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x6611: 8-Channels Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x05 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x80]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x58560010: [N/A] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x02

Node 0x06 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x80]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x58560020: [N/A] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x03

Node 0x07 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Control: name="HDMI/DP,pcm=3 Jack", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="ELD", index=0, device=3

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x18560030: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=01, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x04

Node 0x08 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

--endcollapse--

!!Aplay/Arecord output

!!--------------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: pcsp [pcsp], device 0: pcspeaker [pcsp]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 1: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

über anregungen würde ich mich freuen!

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, alsaconf wird idR auch nicht mehr benötigt, und ist in  >=alsa-utils-1.0.26-r3 auch schon nicht mehr mit enthalten.

Siehe dazu zb auch im https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=456214

und https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=455370

----------

## shortyno1

k,   wie konfiguriere ich jetzt für alle anderen anwendungen und wine?

----------

## shortyno1

Hallo!

ich habe herausgefunden das wine kein sound aufgrund des folgenden problems hat: 

```

war3.exe: pcm_null.c:142: snd_pcm_null_drop: Assertion `null->state != SND_PCM_STATE_OPEN' failed. 
```

```

winecfg

s\system32\winecfg.exe: pcm_null.c:143: snd_pcm_null_drop: Assertion `null->state != SND_PCM_STATE_OPEN' failed.                                                                    

wine: Assertion failed at address 0x7f78acbfdb95 (thread 0025), starting debugger...      

Unhandled exception: assertion failed in 64-bit code (0x00007f78acbfdb95).  

```

wine findet angeblich kein default pcm device 

es wurden in foren zwar schon lösungsansätze gezeigt, aber ich hatte bisher keinen erfolg ... 

Irgendwelche Anregungen?

----------

## shortyno1

update: 

```
cat /proc/asound/card1/codec#* | grep Codec 

Codec: Realtek ALC892

Codec: Intel PantherPoint HDMI
```

kernel modul für realtek ist geladen :

man braucht wahrscheinlich den treiber:

```
*If your sound card has a Realtek chipset, and you cannot get sound to work, try the following method:

1. Download the Realtek HD Audio Codec Driver. Follow the link on http://www.realtek.com.tw homepage under "Quick Links", accept the notice, and then download the appropriate driver for Linux.

2. Open the downloaded file, extract it to a location (for example, your home directory), open a root terminal, and run the install script.

./install
```

und dann

```
checking for built-in ALSA... yes

configure: error: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel.

```

was nun?

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hi,

ich denke, man braucht keinen Extratreiber.

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec 
> 
> Codec: Realtek ALC892

  Bei mir liegt der codec unter "card0", bei dir "card1".

 *Quote:*   

> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep SND | grep "=y"
> 
> CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y
> 
> CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y
> ...

 

Dann den alsamixer öffnen, Kanäle aufmachen (Master, PCM) und der Sound sollte funktionieren.

Sorry, bin bei Soundproblemen keine sonderlich große Hilfe. Sound hat bei mir einfach immer nur funktioniert.

Jean-Paul

----------

## gendjaral

Hallo shortyno1!

Ich fürchte, so wirklich blicke ich leider noch nicht durch...

Innerhalb von KDE Anwendungen bekommst du einen Sound zu hören. Auch in Skype bzw. Audacious. Bei Wine (Warcraft 3 - demnach Wine32??) hingegen bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung. Und Pulseaudio bzw. Multilibs wurden bisher auch nicht erwähnt.

Trotzdem kommt mir das Problem ein wenig bekannt vor...

Sieh dir doch mal das Folgende Topic an. Vielleicht bringt es dich auf ein paar Ideen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7059586.html

(Interessant ist insb. das Kommentar von "Neskweek")

----------

## shortyno1

das hatte ich zwar schon gelesen , aber ich versuchs mal irgendwie mit pulse ...

----------

## shortyno1

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)                                                               

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10d0                         

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

        Memory at f7410000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

----------

## shortyno1

success!

http://cms.linuxweb.net/images/aah.png

pulseaudio solved it ...

----------

## shortyno1

aber nach nem reboot und nachdem ich der grub.conf folgendes hinzugefügt habe 

```
snd-hda-intel.index=1
```

(hab ich natürlich wieder entfernt ...)

gibt kde das aus:

The audio playback device HDA Intel PCH, ALC892 Analog (Default Audio Device) does not work.

Falling back to HDA Intel PCH, HDMI 0 (HDMI Audio Output).

und ich hab auch da keinen sound mehr ...

kann man das irgendwie rückgängig machen??

----------

## shortyno1

emerge --unmerge pulseaudio

stellt den ursprung wieder her, ich denke es liegt  an meiner pulseaudio config ???

----------

## shortyno1

läuft anscheinend mit :

/etc/pulse/default.pa 

```

load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:1,0
```

----------

